# Registration Of Voters For SGPC General Elections From June 1 To July



## spnadmin (Jun 1, 2010)

*Registration of voters for SGPC general elections from June 1 to July *

Registration of voters for SGPC general elections from June 1 to July 15 @ www.punjabnewsline.com

Related thread was posted last week at http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/30665-sgpc-polls-voter-registration-begin-june.html
*Jagmohan Singh*

*Tuesday, 01 June 2010*

AMRITSAR: Gurudwara Election Commission on Tuesday released the  schedule for preparation of voter lists for  the general elections of  Shiromani Gurudwara Prabandhak Committee (SGPC), informed Deputy  Commissioner, Amritsar Kahan Singh Pannu, here on  Monday after a  meeting with the Returning Officers and Revising Authorities for these  elections.

Giving  details, he said that registration of voters  would commence from June 1, 2010 and will be carried on till July 15,  2010.  The preliminary publication of manuscripts of roll would be on  August 6, 2010.  The period for filing of claims and objections under  rule 6 (1) of the Sikh Gurudwara Board Elections Rules 1959 would be  between August 6  and August 31, 2010.  Disposal of claims and  objections would be done by September 27 and the final publication of  the roll would be on November 9, 2010.

He informed that for the  SGPC  Elections 10 board election constituencies have been constituted  namely 87-Baba Bakala, 95-Verka, 96-Amritsar East,  97-Amritsar Central,  98-Amritsar West, 99-Chogwan, 100-Ajnala, 101-Guru Ka Bagh, 102-  Jandiala and 103 Mattewal and the Returning Officers as well as Revising  Authority for each Board Election Constituency have been appointed. 

He said that the blank registration forms for the voters would be  available free of cost with the notified Gurudwaras and the  Patwaris in  the rural areas and in the urban areas the forms would be available in  the zone offices of wards of Nagar Councils/Nagar Panchayats/Municipal  Corporation.

Pannu informed that as per the specifications in  section 49 of Sikh Gurudwaras Act 1925 a voter should be a person more  than 21 years of age and be a Kesadhari Sikh.  He said that due to the  amendment made in sections 49 and 92 of Sikh Gurudwaras Act 1925,  Sehajdhari Sikhs are no longer eligible to be registered as voters. 

Similarly,  “Patits” (Sikh with trimmed mustaches and beard) as defined in the Sikh  Gurudwaras Act 1925, are not to be registered as voters. He appealed to  the voters to extend their full cooperation in this task and enroll  within the stipulated period.


----------

